# Another toy......



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

to go with the others for needy kids this Christmas. This one is a road grader with adjustable grader blade in anticipation of a youngster getting outside in the spring & doing a little roadwork.

Lee


----------



## Ktown (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice Lee!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I really like that one Lee. It is going to make some child very happy.

Awesome job!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

What a great job: That is a one of a kind that very few children will ever get. And if, by some for sight,that someone stores it up in a safe place when this little guy has finished it, may be worth far more in the future it it teaches the gift of giving. You can be very proud of your work


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent job Lee. Some needy child will get loads of fun. You deserve a medal.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee Brubaker said:


> to go with the others for needy kids this Christmas. This one is a road grader with adjustable grader blade in anticipation of a youngster getting outside in the spring & doing a little roadwork.
> 
> Lee


Very nice, Lee.

How did you put the tyre patterns in the rear wheels?

James


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

/\
What he said ... and I would like to add ....... That toy is just plan COOL !!


EDIT: I think I may know how you did it ? Two halves glue together... each section router or sawed using a miter gauge at an angle and a jig to mark your stops for each tread ?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool, how young do I have to act to get on your wish list??


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Check this out ....

Wooden Toy Makers—Jim Balestreri

See the jig he uses for the tire tread ?


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

James:
The wheel is made in two parts. In other words those 4 rear wheels on the grader are actually 8. I plot the lugs out on paper then scan & print out 8 copies. These are spray glued to each of the wheel blanks. The BS table is set to 15 degrees & the lugs on 4 of the blanks cut out. The BS table is then set 15 degrees opposite to those cut on the first 4 blanks, & then the last 4 blanks notched out. The wheels are then carefully matched & glued together. After the glue is set, the axle holes are then drilled. You now have 4 wheels complete with "V" treads. 
Fortunately I have the old AMF RAS saw which has a threaded attachment on the opposite end of the arbor to the blade. This allows me to mount and turn a face profile on the wheels. Kinda picky work but I think worth it.

Lee


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Duane867:

His method is likely more precise than mine BUT almost everyone has a BS....not so a metal lathe & his looks like a very expensive piece of equipment so think I will stick with what I have. BUT it just goes to show you that there is usually at least 10 different ways to get the job done.

Lee


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Lee that is just amazing. I love the wheels! Great details!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job!

If I'm a good boy will Santa bring *me* one? <g>


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

I've been good too Lee. I haven't done anything, just ask Harry.
His wheels may be more precise BUT it is the thought that counts.
You are to be commended for your generosity for needy kids. Good on ya Lee.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I didn't mean to take anything away from you Lee, or to insult you in any way. ( said it was just plain cool  )
My apologies if I have. I just found that page and thought you may like to see the carriages, and the old cars he made, as well as the jig. 
Sorry.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Duane867

No offense taken....I love looking at the work of others' especially wooden toys because otherwise you are limited to whatever books you can find & they are a little scarce. The imagination of toy makers is boundless hence good ideas come from them.

Lee


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Further to making the wheels. Seems to me that there had to be an easier way & for me there is. I have a RAS & the pics show the method that I now prefer over using the BS. The blade guard is left up for photo clarity.

Lee


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Lee, how do you index the wheel, it looks like you do as the two wheels match.


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Harry: In the demo pics the wheels were made from scrap to test out my thinking re cutting the treads using the RAS instead of the BS as detailed previously in this posting.
Last year I plotted out the treads on a 3-1/2" circle, then scanned it & adjusted the size to produce the plotting to the dia. of the size wheel that I wanted to use then as in the case of the grader, printed 8 copies(1 for each wheel half). A backer board is used in the fence slot.The scanned plotting is spray glued to the wheel blank. The wheel half is then pinned with a 1/8" shaft & positioned under the blade with the RAS arm set at 15 deg. I then simply rotate the wheel blank to the next plotting mark following cutting the
tread at the preceding mark & proceed accordingly until the plot marks have all bee sawed. With 4 blanks sawn, the RAS arm is then swung to the opposing 15 deg. & the remaining 4 wheel blanks are sawn.
The result is as per the second photo & in my opinion much easier & the cuts cleaner than when using the BS method. Hope this is clearer than mud.

Lee


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very smart


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The only thing I see nicer than the toy's....

is the intent..

well done!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Nice job

Here's a little jig that will let you keep your fingers in place 

======


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice work Lee on the toys and thank you for being so kind to children.


----------



## indnajns (May 13, 2010)

Hey, Bob. What kind of setup do you use to cut those arm and leg pieces?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

With the scroll saw the norm 

=


indnajns said:


> Hey, Bob. What kind of setup do you use to cut those arm and leg pieces?


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Lee, very impressive detail, excellent work!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Now I wonder what age would a child be that would like getting one of these. I tend to pick up kids in the neighbor hood. They tind to like to sit on my front lawn and try and play with all my cats and dogs. So I guess I should try building some of these for Christmas presants to a couple of kids who help me keep my animals safe.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Lee Brubaker said:


> Hi Duane867:
> 
> His method is likely more precise than mine BUT almost everyone has a BS....not so a metal lathe & his looks like a very expensive piece of equipment so think I will stick with what I have. BUT it just goes to show you that there is usually at least 10 different ways to get the job done.
> 
> Lee


Great work Lee. 

Jim's jigs are very good too. The lathe is a little Sherline benchtop one. They are not very dear, but there are lots of accessories available for them or, if you go on their user groups, information on how to make them.

Cheers

Peter Ellis

Porec Sales Office
Croatia Property Services
A trading name of Peter Ellis Grupa d.o.o.
Selling in the New Tuscany !

Tel +385 (0) 92 247 5879

[email protected]
[email protected]

Croatia Property Services
Croatia Property Services - Home


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

BobJ3: That propellor hub jig is real neat. However with my grader wheels the cut is only a 1/4" deep hence virtually no side push from the blade. If there were, I would simply use a piece of scrap cut to the same radius as the wheel, cover the curve with anti-friction tape, and slide it up against the wheel when cutting. Drill a hole in it and hang it on the wall of the shop where it will be lost forever the next time it's needed. LOL.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Thanks , I also like your jig to make the wheels but now that I have the Router Lathe and I can use a old tree log and make a full set, cut them off on the band saw and than cut one more off the log and glue them up as a pair, real quick way and keeps my fingers in place... 

Plus a real neat way to index the slots on the lathe..


=========



Lee Brubaker said:


> BobJ3: That propellor hub jig is real neat. However with my grader wheels the cut is only a 1/4" deep hence virtually no side push from the blade. If there were, I would simply use a piece of scrap cut to the same radius as the wheel, cover the curve with anti-friction tape, and slide it up against the wheel when cutting. Drill a hole in it and hang it on the wall of the shop where it will be lost forever the next time it's needed. LOL.
> 
> Lee


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Neato grader! Please send one to me when you have time.


----------

